

Why Are Facebook, Instagram and Twitter Unbundling Their Apps? - johntans
https://www.sinch.com/opinion/test/
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;bit.ly&#x2F;sunbundle
======
dustingetz
Maybe they're just trying to make their dev teams move faster

~~~
johntans
LOL!

